# add an LS1 to my 1972 240Z



## Josh Drew (Jul 5, 2004)

I am looking for a mechanic in the Los Angeles or Orange County area who can help me add an LS1 motor and a modern 6-speed transmission to my 1972 240Z. I would also like to add a 300 ZX rear end (differential and suspension) or a modified XJS Jaguar independent suspesion rear end. I would appreciate any referrals anyone can give.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have to tried talking to the Z club? try [email protected]


----------

